# First Time Growing Hydroponics when and how do i add nutrients??



## imthatchick420 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey this is my first time growing ever. I aqquired a 2ft by 1 ft box with 6 wool cubes about a gallon bin with an airstone. I got them to germinate but now i dont know how much water to add and when i should start adding nutrients to the water and how often.I read less is better for now but i want to make sure before i add anything. Can someone give me some starter tips?? thanks


----------



## suTraGrow (Jun 25, 2013)

Id definitely get a ppm pen, if you cannot afford one well then.

Do not give any nutes for the first 2 weeks

try to acquire a feeding schedule by the company that makes your nutrients. They will be able to show you when and how much to feed.


----------



## imthatchick420 (Jun 25, 2013)

the plant food says a tbsp per gallon every 2 weeks but ive read where some people feed their plants twice weekly or they replace the water every 2 to 4 days and just a day of plain water in between. does that sound about right?


----------



## Commander Strax (Jun 25, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/234626-rosemans-diy-bubbleponics-tutorial.html

this is a must read.. MUST READ! all the answers are here


----------



## suTraGrow (Jun 25, 2013)

imthatchick420 said:


> the plant food says a tbsp per gallon every 2 weeks but ive read where some people feed their plants twice weekly or they replace the water every 2 to 4 days and just a day of plain water in between. does that sound about right?


It just depends on what stage of growth they are in, but it sound relatively right.


----------



## imthatchick420 (Jun 25, 2013)

thanks that was helpful. its my first time but hopefully with trial and error ill get it right


----------



## Situation420 (Jun 25, 2013)

Make sure u soak your rockwool cubes in 5.1 pH solution to break down the lime for 24 hours. Then start off with a 3 liter bottle of poland spring and add 1/2 tsp. each of whatever nutes your using until they sprout. Your best bet would be to soak the seeds for 24 hours, place them in a wet paper towel sprayed with your solution until they sprout a 1/4" to a 1/2" root and place them in the cubes tip down. Apply a low level of light until they come up then you can add a little bit more light but nothing over 40 watts of cfl output for a couple days, then 100 watts to 300 watts of cfl's are fine at the right distances. Just keep watering the cubes when they dry out or even place them in a tray and leave a centimeter of water in the bottom. The rockwool cubes will wick up the right amount of moisture needed.

Hope this helps


----------



## suTraGrow (Jun 25, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Make sure u soak your rockwool cubes in 5.1 pH solution to break down the lime for 24 hours. Then start off with a 3 liter bottle of poland spring and add 1/2 tsp. each of whatever nutes your using until they sprout. Your best bet would be to soak the seeds for 24 hours, place them in a wet paper towel sprayed with your solution until they sprout a 1/4" to a 1/2" root and place them in the cubes tip down. Apply a low level of light until they come up then you can add a little bit more light but nothing over 40 watts of cfl output for a couple days, then 100 watts to 300 watts of cfl's are fine at the right distances. Just keep watering the cubes when they dry out or even place them in a tray and leave a centimeter of water in the bottom. The rockwool cubes will wick up the right amount of moisture needed.
> 
> Hope this helps


DO NOT i repeat do not use any nutes intill at least the 2 weeks of growth, im not sure where you get your information from but this is not correct as the caledon leafs have enough nutrients to substain the plant for at least two weeks.

As for the light i wouldn't worry about it, I know plenty of people including my self that started seedling in a HPS environment from the get go and it caused no harm.


----------



## hookahchill (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello 

I agree no nutes for about 2 weeks. you can burn them and they will grow slow if at all. 
another thing that help are pics. 
Im trying to picture the set-up you have. its just a little fussy to me. sounds like you shouldnt have problems with drying out cuz your using the bubbleponic set-up. 
what do you plan on using for nutes. please dont use mericle grow. 
also lights, what are you using or plan to use. 
also 1 gal may not be big enough for six plants. roots systems can get big. 
the last thing, ppm pen is good but I recommend getting ph meter. The ph strips are ok but takes forever and inaccurate. ph is one of the single most vital thing to consider. 
If you cant get a meter then wally-world has them for fish. blue lab pens are great and the best bang for your buck. 

Grow with abundance!
Hookahchill


----------



## MoJobud (Jun 26, 2013)

From a guy that has tried a lot of hippy ass shit that makes no sense. I find that reading and following the directions on the label is all you need. Do not take everything you read on the forums as gospel and use good judgement. Common sense goes a long way in growing anything. Kind of like raising kids or a pet.


----------



## justhydronow (Jun 27, 2013)

lables are mostly designed to get approvals from authorities! Forums and youtube vieos can boost your learning and your plants' health.


----------



## clydefrog (Jun 28, 2013)

imthatchick420 said:


> the plant food says a tbsp per gallon every 2 weeks but ive read where some people feed their plants twice weekly or they replace the water every 2 to 4 days and just a day of plain water in between. does that sound about right?



yes. when i first started out i noticed that when i forgot to feed, my plants forgave me more quickly than when i tried to cram too much food down their pipes.

and when you run out of that gallon jug of liquid gold, pick up a bag of this...

.http://www.amleo.com/Jack's-Pro-Water-Soluble-Fertilizer-20-10-20-Peat-Lite-25lb-Bag/p/J201020/

good luck!


----------



## TylerMary (Jul 3, 2013)

Since you are following hydroponics, you don't need to add much amount water as the soil has good water retaining capacity. Excess water would also damage the growth of plants. The water to be added depends on the stage of growth. Make sure that it is not dripping wet but just appropriately damp so that it gets the right amount of moisturizing.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 3, 2013)

suTraGrow said:


> DO NOT i repeat do not use any nutes intill at least the 2 weeks of growth, im not sure where you get your information from but this is not correct as the caledon leafs have enough nutrients to substain the plant for at least two weeks.
> 
> As for the light i wouldn't worry about it, I know plenty of people including my self that started seedling in a HPS environment from the get go and it caused no harm.


I don't know why you would make a comment like that because at too weeks from seed my plants are 6 inches tall and have their first 2 sets of true leaves fully developed. The cotyledon are embryonic leaves and are used when the plant emerges from the ground and orients itself towards the light. By the time the plant opens its cotyledons it is already requiring more nutrients than those leaves supply. What I told you I do everytime i use seeds and i have a 90-95% success rate even 100% at times. I wouldn't listen to advice about a technicality if they cant even pronounce what they are talking about lol. No offense sutra but my plants are already in a 600-800 ppm nutrient solution the beginning of week one in hydroponics and are 2 feet tall 3 and a half weeks from the time i start my seeds using my method.

Edit: Also, if you look how much i told him to add to 3 liters of water its 2.5mL to a 3000mL ratio. Does anyone understand that if you do that and add it to spring water or RO water you are going to end up with less ppm than if you used most tap water sources? I was trying to get him to apply the best ratio he could for the ppm he is at. No added nutrients is safer advice to give a novice because they may add too much but that is why i gave him exact measurements. When a novice gains more expertise they will be doing what i gave in my advice if they are intersted in improving their results.


----------

